# Sharpfang's picture thread



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

I have seen so Many great images on AB........Thought I'd share.....  
My favorite Kinda T's....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 82112

	

		
			
		

		
	
      and My 1st egg sack....now 2nd Instar and eating.        
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 82113


View attachment 82114

	

		
			
		

		
	
                           ....handled
once...........Gulp!  This is my new "Consuala"         
Thanx 4 Lookin'......... - Jason


----------



## HnnbL (Jan 6, 2010)

gorgoeus, what kind of reptile is it ?


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*Great pics Jason! That skink (right? blue tongue skink? makes sense.. lol) is ADORABLE!! *


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thanx Hannibal and Teal....*

I wanted to show more pix......Need more space.

Blue-Toungue skinks from Northern australia are Large and Purty.
Easier than Dragons......And just look at their toungues!  ;P


----------



## daytona1911 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh great pics  man.  I LOVE the blue tougue.  If I ever get back into repites that will be my first choice.  they are so beautiful and great eaters.   The pic of the spider drinking is beautiful.  is it a L. para? what kind of camera did u take it with?  very nice.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

*Wow - I appreciate the comments Alot!*

"Fido" was Summer before lasts, Birthday gift. And you are right. Great eaters!

The Pamphobetus of Skinks.

Yes - my 2nd LP this go-round.......Two MM's in her belly now......she likes the Red M&M's!   I named her after "8-legged freaks" Movie Spider.  

Camera is daughters......3X 6.1-18.3mm 1:2.8-4.8   General Electric {costco}
However, I was a video-cameraman for cable co. 5 years.......Helps framing efficiently. Some of pix have been from Nintendo DSi in past.

I highly reccommend LP's!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 6, 2010)

Great shots Jason!! Those A. versicolors are gorgeous!


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thanx - Versi's Always #1 to me*

Got that MM from Maxxx in the Bronx! I'll be sendin' him some *free* slings, I hope in the spring........He currently resides with WhitesInverts......Good AB
member......It's just a waitin' game for everyones girls... My breeding goal.

My daughter mated a smaller pair.....Still waitin'.....I look forward to breedin' some of those Roseas when raised.....Now that, will be some Waitin'!

- Jason


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Jayce  

....Great Pics Love the Skink and would love to get one ...After my reptile room is up and running......Love the LP...Still havent brought myself to play with one but I did Play with a 4" curly Hair.....not to bad...mabey with her growing quickly I can condition myself to handle bigger species...but as far as handeling goes for now ill stick to the one Curly Hair  :worship:  

:}:}


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thanx my Cheeky Morning conversationalist...*

I was at a Birthday party for Amanda's friend, and all the kids are like, HOLD IT, yeah, hold it! So when they calmed down.......I scooped her gently,
with loving -don't bite me- carresses.......Children held Aphonopelma Sp.
"New River".......One of my safest T's, next to Curlyhair and Chaco. 

- Jayce - I like it! Mmmmuuh!    Here they are:
View attachment 82119


View attachment 82120


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 6, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> View attachment 82119


Get them off that substrate ASAP! 


sharpfang said:


> View attachment 82120


Why in God's name are you pairing a _B. albopilosum_ female with a _B. vagans_ MM? 
It's pairings like that, and people that knowingly pair different species, that taint the hobby with infertile hybrids.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

*I Love 2 hear All the Opinions!*

I have noticed that AB members shout at others who keep "Arid" T's
on wood chips or woody-mulch.........

...............RELAX - Go-to-it!   When ya wanna Come...................

I have been keeping Reptiles for 14 years.....and T's on-N-off, in between.

I am aware of the "pros-N-cons", of Cypress, aspen, and pine/oak bark.

Thank you for your concern for my tarantulas 

There is no H2o in containers with shavings/shreddings.......I have had more problems incorperating Yucca-cactus w/ T's for asthetics.......But, w/ Arid/desert T's...........It's O.K. and doesn't moisten/mold!

I used Coco-peat w/ Tarantulas 12 years ago, When it was barely  introduced-incorporated in the spider Hobby......So I am O.K. on
substrate issues. You'll Notice : That most of my enclosures are Naturalistic...
And above avg. I feel.......I am Not above Constructive Criticism, I am proficient in this experience Area.     "Bowstaff" skills as well - N. Dynomite. 

As far as "Muddying" the hobby.......Thanx, but, I don't think so.......This "hybrid" pairing has been documented numerous times by successful breeders......And I wanna try for myself........Not planning on deceiving future customers with hidden genetics!......................Just learning more on Inter-species hybrids, that on occasion, are found in the Wild, naturally occurring........Research it.....I have.

Not to mention....Two purchases I prepared to make on MM Curly's....Fell through!.............some AB members, like to change their minds alot........
My "Word" however, is Good.

- Jason


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 8, 2010)

I wouldnt Worry about what all other people think if you have had Sucess in the past With what you keep on theres no one who has a right to tell you to change.....There is no reson for you to change....I have had lots of people tell me how I should keep this and keep that and in truth only you knows how your T.s are fairing on what you have them on...Sure there are prefered methods and substrates but as long as you feel your t.s are safe and unharmed I dont belive you are doing anything wrong...There is no book or rule that says...This species needs this substrate or that substrate...It is left up to you to decide and make adjustments Accordingly....


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thanx ....... I have had Trial-n-Error experiences*

Like those before us.........

What I need EXPERIENCE in now, is.........*Photo-Bucket* So I can show yall more PIX.........I'm stuck! Will work on this weekend. 

Thanx 4 Viewing ALL! More pix comin' 

- Jason


----------



## John Apple (Jan 8, 2010)

In your defence Jason...that 'vagans' male is not a true vagans...it looks more like an albogans[the cross you might be working for] so don't sweat it...vagans males are a mirror image of vagans females...[this I know after catching hungreds over the years]..black carapace and no color at all on the legs


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 8, 2010)

John Apple said:


> In your defence Jason...that 'vagans' male is not a true vagans...it looks more like an albogans[the cross you might be working for] so don't sweat it...vagans males are a mirror image of vagans females...[this I know after catching hungreds over the years]..black carapace and no color at all on the legs


I disagree with you. It looks like a pure _B. vagans_ MM to me.

_BUT_, what you've said is precisely why hybrids are bad. If it was sold to Jason as _B. vagans_, but it was really _B. vagans_x_B. albopilosum_, then someone has already tainted the hobby with hybrids, which would ruin further breeding attempts or offspring.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 8, 2010)

*I do hear those points......Guys*

.......But I wouldn't purposefully trick anyone that way End point.

Interesting though John........Cause, I have heard more than a few Opinions/thoughts.......On some Brachypelma Vagans out there Bein'
"Un-pure"......perhaps, Not just from "hybrids"....but localities, like Flo.

He was sent to me for *free*........and has been a handlable and interactive T
If it were any other varieties/species of Tarantulas than these to affordable ones........That have been bred before....and their rescent Molt cycle.........
{failed ideal matches} I would Not have tried.

I will probably give most Away......With clear "understanding" to Responsible, interested Hobbyists..........Some pix of combo AWESOME and unique.
I doubt most reports of "Infertility" with Offsprings.......Despite many findings.

I plan to, attempt to, Dispute that........With this Pairs, Offspring pairings.

We could start 3 threads with these discussions.....They'd go-round-n-round,
alot of thoughts on subject by some. Insightful info as well.

I just felt it was a cool pic to share.

I'll post more when I master *Photo-bucket*  Thanx for imput everyone.
Appreciated.


----------



## John Apple (Jan 8, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> I disagree with you. It looks like a pure _B. vagans_ MM to me.
> 
> _BUT_, what you've said is precisely why hybrids are bad. If it was sold to Jason as _B. vagans_, but it was really _B. vagans_x_B. albopilosum_, then someone has already tainted the hobby with hybrids, which would ruin further breeding attempts or offspring.


That is your opinion and your welcome to it....I have caught 'pure' vagans in Ft. pierce for a number of years...the males I have found had absolutely no color on the carapace...I have never seen a pure vagans like that...having caught many over the years..they looked exactly like the females only skinny with bulbs and spurs...The only vagans I will breed are the ones I collect for the simple fact is that they are pure...I don't agree with mixing but the damage has been done on many others...ceratogyrus...avicularia [yeah I know] and brachys....shoot pamphos are looking somewhat problematic for future breeding efforts..
what I am saying in my eyes that is not a vagans or a pure one for that matter. Any male vagans I have had was a lil less than tractable.
neet pic though


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 8, 2010)

John Apple said:


> That is your opinion and your welcome to it....I have caught 'pure' vagans in Ft. pierce for a number of years...the males I have found had absolutely no color on the carapace...I have never seen a pure vagans like that...having caught many over the years..they looked exactly like the females only skinny with bulbs and spurs...The only vagans I will breed are the ones I collect for the simple fact is that they are pure...I don't agree with mixing but the damage has been done on many others...ceratogyrus...avicularia [yeah I know] and brachys....shoot pamphos are looking somewhat problematic for future breeding efforts..
> what I am saying in my eyes that is not a vagans or a pure one for that matter. Any male vagans I have had was a lil less than tractable.
> neet pic though


Regional variation in _Brachypelma_ spp.: 
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=703
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=936


----------



## John Apple (Jan 9, 2010)

interesting pictures on the smithi but that still is no vagans....I also have my own opinion on the smithi pics but I will keep that to myself...
Now if there was  'documented' proof of more than one named color form of vagans and not smithi you might have something there...ahhh but yes then we have albogans


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hello -  Grammo Ladies*

Here is my New Grammostola Iheringi MM {Thursday morning}

I sent my FRESH MM out to an AB hobbyist who REFUSES to return him now,
after Months {October}...Nice guy *Aubrey*  
My T is Not en-route, But a "Warning" notice is 

Anyways:  A popular seller on AB heard my plight, and hand-delivered a *Free* replacement that is Bigger and more capatable for this Giant Sp. Girl.

This took place in 5-6 minutes time.......
View attachment 82522


View attachment 82523


View attachment 82524

Not Rocket-Science.......Just a little Cooperation/Help from Hobbyists. 
And a Pic of -MIA- MM, "Chompy" will Accompany next post......

- Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 6, 2010)

*Thanx Matt*

I have pretty much All of your "Want list" items, let's talk further.

And Danielle is probably my favorite T - Hobbyist of ALL, especially from Canada.

Night - Jason


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 6, 2010)

oh yeah! thats what I'm talking about! love in the air... Is that your newest "star">>>lol dont forget the speed he needs to be moving at.... lol


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 6, 2010)

*It's a LONG yellow Rd. 2 get Grammo's this Size!*

I want a Lolly-Pop now........Maybe it's the 3-6 Mafia in the background...

Why do I want to listen to Dark-Side of the moon?.......Which I am learning bout' in my Stellar Astronomy class.....well I am learning 80% anyways.

Go Grammo's! - JJ


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dibs on a handful of slings! 

Great pics! *


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 8, 2010)

*FREE "Chompy" Campaign*

Slings 4 Everyone!
LOL - I am sure I'll get some Good Trades......And hand some Out...
That's what it's All About....

Spreading spiderlings across America! And Sharing, when you can 

Here is a Pic of "Chompy", actually, likely to be a Grammostola Acteon - LOL
He seemed to Match 2 girls that I compared him to, of G. Iheringi.
Miss Him ALL the same........POW to the Hobby Loaning of MM's 
:worship: "FREE CHOMPY" Here He Is:  Or Was:


Send him Home Aubrey! - As Previously AGREED  - Jason J. Brown


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 8, 2010)

*Gotta Keep'em Seperated......*

.........Unless you like the Offspring  Faster moving then you'd think, very pretty Species.
View attachment 82563


----------



## Redneck (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you paired these recently? They are *AWESOME*! I *have* to get one or 2 of these..


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 8, 2010)

*If I am So Lucky, You will be too Tommy*

I think she will Molt in a couple months though......This male should last for
a While, In case. :clap: Good Boy! I hope that he is a Good eater.

LYK what comes of it. I like your New G. Pulchra better  Black Velvet.

- Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 15, 2010)

*Last night....I couldn't even get an Answer*

 and then I saw this:
View attachment 82638

and this morning This was observed...:clap: Good Mommy!
View attachment 82639

Nhando Chromatus are definately, a rewarding species to work w/:worship:
- Jason


----------



## melonysbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> and then I saw this:
> View attachment 82638
> 
> and this morning This was observed...:clap: Good Mommy!
> ...


awwwwwwwwww thats awesome congrats.


----------



## Mina (Feb 15, 2010)

That is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats on the sack!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love chromatus,they are so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thanx Melons...*

Genics and Chromatus are a blast to keep. I will let her take care of sack.

Now I have a Parahybana about to Explode  That's gonna be somethin'.

Thanx, as well Mina.......They are very striking!....I traded an adult F Brazilian Rainbow Boa for her.......Molted once, then I bred. I can't WAIT for her to Molt again.....So pretty the first month or so.

- Jason


----------



## Hobo (Feb 15, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> ...Chromatus are a blast to keep...


I agree!
My girl will hopefully be the first I attempt to breed when I reach that point in my tarantula keeping "career."
Congrats on the sac; She's certainly a looker!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 15, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Now I have a Parahybana about to Explode  That's gonna be somethin'.
> 
> 
> 
> - Jason


 I don't envy you come time to sell them all. Wow.

 That sac is almost the size she is.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thanx Hobo and Zerg*

I will have 2 many to raise!.......Will let them natural select a little, and then give away Plenty.......I am sure we'll still be in touch then 

Versi is still my Ultimate Goal{cutest }.......but, she won't DROP 

Back 2 N. Chromatus: I was "scared" of her at first......"Lightning" quick and 
Feisty :evil:  She is predictable now....and very settled in her home......
I am raising the Tiniest sling right now that a member gave me.......I hope in a few years, it turns out to be Male :razz:

When she is done w/ this process, I look forward to Reseting/refreshing her home.


----------



## Redneck (Feb 15, 2010)

*Congrats!!*

On the new egg sac!! That is awesome! Be ready for an A. avic sac once it gets here.. I dont know if I can handle selling them.. LOL!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 15, 2010)

*I know Tommy!*

I gave away almost ALL my baby Avics from 1st ever successful breeding.

Spread the Love, ya know......just like you with roses.....That was the mindset of the Hobbyists I met, when in hobby 10+ years ago...

I am Not saying that it's Not, O.K. to make a buck back, but, There is alot of Love {c.b. slings} to share in the Hobby 

After 7 years... to come back to tarantulas, and see red & purple pink-toes, as well as, Blue T's of different kinds  Wow, ya know ? :worship:

What's next...?....Neon Orange T's I am seeing...:razz:...and some of the Iridopelmas
are Wildly marked/colored!


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 15, 2010)

wow, congrats!


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 15, 2010)

I love the way she's protecting the sac.  Cute!

I can relate with you having come back after a 4 year break to find a lot of new species available and a few that used to be common that are hard to find now.  I'm on a mission to collect the beautiful jeweled species and obsessed with Iridopelma and Avics this time around.


----------



## Redneck (Feb 15, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I gave away almost ALL my baby Avics from 1st ever successful breeding.
> 
> Spread the Love, ya know......just like you with roses.....That was the mindset of the Hobbyists I met, when in hobby 10+ years ago...
> 
> ...


How about after I get them A avics eating I just send them t you and let you spread the love? LoL! I would have played my part of spreading the love by getting them to eat and getting them to you alive right?


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 16, 2010)

*Save atleast 3 - I did*

And your package FINALLY goes out tomorrow :clap:

Enjoy Bud - You Don't owe me anything - Cause you deserve it 

Thanx for ALL the Comments everyone, Matt, Jilly, etc.

Sleep Well - a grateful Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sharpfang Images*

Attempting Photobucket Transfers:

Pamphobeteus Plattyoma *pair*





OMG - IMG worx! - LOL - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*Here is a Sun Rising*

They mated until 6 days before her Molt!





In which she replaced a broken Fang. Better 2 bite you w/ my dear!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*My New Rivers are Flowing*

Docile species for Sure! He lived only 2 days 





Thanx 4 lookin' Yall - Jason


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 19, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Docile species for Sure! He lived only 2 days
> QUOTE]
> 
> You crack me up. Sorry to hear about your male. only 2 days?  I hadnt seen a MM Riverrust yet.  did you manage to get any other pictures of him?  Nice pics by the way, keep them coming.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*I know - I should Not Hybridize*

It has been done w/ these species before though 





She does Not seem 2 be taking......Her Sister is though 
Male is now R.I.P.  I will Not be attempting this again.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*Here you Go Mellow Yellow - And Thanx*






He showed up to my door late.....{mail carrier } Spent 2 nights w/ her.





These are the best of him  Have arranged for Pen-Male $25.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*OMG this OBT*

This one is gone now.....Guess I'll never know if he was trainable 





Pretty Spiders, though I wish I saw them eat More 





Orange ya gonna hold one Too! JK - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*Big Girl should Molt this Spring*

She is about 9" currently........My tape measure is ready...


----------



## Redneck (Feb 19, 2010)

*Finally!*

A thread has been started!! Great shots Jason! 

Did you have any luck with the P. irminia breeding?


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice pics!!  I love waking up to T-porn!!


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jilly1337 said:


> Nice pics!!  I love waking up to T-porn!!


nothing better than looking at T porn at the school library! lol


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow Jason, great photos. We're getting a P. platyomma pair at the end of the month and your picture made me even more excited.

Cass


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

Redneck said:


> A thread has been started!! Great shots Jason!
> 
> Did you have any luck with the P. irminia breeding?


They mated Alot! But after she Molted.......She scared him to Death 
{w/ In 3 weeks}, 
and did Not eat him  I bet they mated - IDK she is Fat now - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*Thanx for Compliments*



Jilly1337 said:


> Nice pics!!  I love waking up to T-porn!!


Gettin' "Jilly" w/ It, Nah,na,nah, nah - nu, na,na nah" I am a T-Porn addict! 



Mack&Cass said:


> Wow Jason, great photos. We're getting a P. platyomma pair at the end of the month and your picture made me even more excited.
> 
> Cass


Thanx - I just know you guys will like them. They Only stop eating , a couple months before Molting. The babies are Adorable!


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 19, 2010)

That's some very artisitic t-porn you've got going on there Jason   Good luck with the kids, and please keep us supplied with plenty of _Theraphosid_ pornography...I could look at this all day


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 20, 2010)

*Thanx Ma Lady*

More Pix for you:





My Nhando Chromatus, before laying  Still Moody.





Lasiodora Parahybana *pairing* Male #3 





Unfortunately, I found out Today, That this MM has passed 
I am Confident that she will create ones like him soon  - Jason


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome Pamphos! Good luck!

Sorry about the MM.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 20, 2010)

*Thanx Zerg*

I PAID $75 + tax for him  because other 2 in "Graveyard".
He lived w/ her for 6 weeks...
He now rests under 3rd head-stone  - Jason










This is the Larger Non-Gravid Girl - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 20, 2010)

*Thanx End......But We ALL Got To Sometime*

I was gonna pick him up Today, for another go round...
I gave her a Rat Pup Instead  - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pantera - Oh, I Mean Metallica*

I finally got a Female, had 2 show-off, Hope I have her 4 years:





I will show a Pic of her New set-up Soon!  - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 3, 2010)

*And Here Is.......*

An Irminia *pair* She does Not seem to have taken though


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 3, 2010)

*And Some Gracious T - Porn Now {smile}*

These are Grammostola Iheringi breeding rescently, She is close to Molt 















And my All-Time favorite tarantula species.....Still Waiting... like the Movie


----------



## Redneck (Mar 3, 2010)

WoW! Congrats on all the breedings.. Let me know when you get a sac from that.. G. iheringi & A. versicolor...  Gotta get some of them!  Also need a few more of the versicolor..  Also when the P. metallica matures and you get a sac from her.. I will deff. have to get a couple of them slings from ya!!  Might even get a male for ya when she matures!!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 3, 2010)

*Your $$$ Is No Good w/ Me Bubba*

LOL  It just takes time....Tommy......We are Only Days away from Spring 

I have a couple "Top-Secret" Porno's in Editing Room...LYK when Confirmed.

Also: Bonnaroo Concert in Tennessee, is June 10th-13th......I could maybe swing by

afterwords....2 celebrate B-Day, 2 days later...:razz: - JJ


----------



## Terry D (Mar 3, 2010)

*Lookin' successful to me!*

Jason, Nice pairing pics. I'm definitely considering getting a G iheringi one of these days. Thanks for posting. Terry


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 4, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> LOL  It just takes time....Tommy......We are Only Days away from Spring
> 
> I have a couple "Top-Secret" Porno's in Editing Room...LYK when Confirmed.
> 
> ...


"Top Secret" Pornos... Got me curious now...  

B-Day huh? What is your choice of drink? I'll build a nice bone-fire & pick up a keg.. I would invite some lady friends over for you a nice lap dance.. But I am sure your ol lady wont much like that none..


----------



## JC (Mar 4, 2010)

Great shots! Noting beats breeding footage.



sharpfang said:


> I have a couple "Top-Secret" Porno's in Editing Room...LYK when Confirmed.


LOL!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 6, 2010)

*Thank You ALL 4 the Friendly Comments, Sincerely!*

If it wasn't for JC here, :worship: I'd still B racking my brain 2 post YOUTUBE

videos, staight 2 AB posts. LOL - As I said: Porno's in Progress 

Get your Popcorn -or- Tissues ready 

- JJ


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 10, 2010)

*Larry, Curly, & Moe*

My Honduran Curly-Hair:





My 1st successful Breeding Results! Avic Avic Info in Breeding section.










Thanx 4 Looking - And GL 2 U All  - Jason


----------



## Redneck (Mar 11, 2010)

That curly is gorgeous! I might actually have to hold onto mine.. Since she is a she!  Congrats on the Avic sac..  Mine need to hurry and mature so I can breed them! That female I bought that is gravid.. I bet she will molt out and not drop a sac for me..  Time will tell...


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 11, 2010)

really cool collection you have.
nice pics too.
A. versicolour is a fascinating species!


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats on your first breeding.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 18, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> really cool collection you have.
> nice pics too.
> A. versicolour is a fascinating species!


Thank You. Versi's are my Favorite T. If they did Not exist, I would Not be in the Hobby right Now, That Simple. They are my breeding Goal {11+ years} 
I mated them Over a Decade Ago.....Now I am finally Close 2 sack, like Hanes.



J.huff23 said:


> Congrats on your first breeding.


Thanx! I was outta the Hobby for about 6-7 years.....Picked-up where I left Off  And still NO Rosea sack  some things don't change much - LOL



Redneck said:


> That curly is gorgeous! I might actually have to hold onto mine.. Since she is a she!  Congrats on the Avic sac..  Mine need to hurry and mature so I can breed them! That female I bought that is gravid.. I bet she will molt out and not drop a sac for me..  Time will tell...


When you need a Curly MM - LMK


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 18, 2010)

*My Son Hunter & Prey*

Here he is, learning Not to fear tarantulas:


----------



## Redneck (Mar 18, 2010)

I love seeing kids get involved with T's!!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 18, 2010)

*Then You'll Love Seeing Pics of Me w/ T's*

I as you know, am just a Big Kid 





This is my Only Pamphobeteus Ultramurinus - Good Eaters!
I will post some Pics of me w/ T's in a day or two


----------



## crawltech (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice collection!....good luck wit the future sacs!...and, the new slings!


----------



## ametan (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice pics. I adore Avics. Can't wait to get some.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 18, 2010)

*I am Blushing like Pampho*



seanbond said:


> nice stock buddy!


TY Sean. Honestly, you have unknowingly inspired me a little, w/ your obscure T's and pics  Your "Supa-Bowl" was better spent then mine.....
I typed, txt-ed, and spent 95% of game, Negotiating on the phone.
My Next Pics.....Will be what I finally Received yesterday! 



crawltech said:


> Nice collection!....good luck wit the future sacs!...and, the new slings!


I gave Most of them Away @ the last T-Meeting in Concord, Ca. Spread Love.
TY  900+ year old one, You are. That's why you crawl, Right - LOL  JK 



ametan said:


> Nice pics. I adore Avics. Can't wait to get some.


Then you can have my Very last Baby to part with. I will keep only One  FORCE is strong w/ it.


----------



## ametan (Mar 18, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Then you can have my Very last Baby to part with. I will keep only One  FORCE is strong w/ it.


lol Well, let's hope it is not yet too old to be given a master. Or else it may be tempted to the dark side.


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice pics! Little late, I know, but sorry to hear about your MM Pampho. I like how you have the headstones in her enclosure though, lets other MM's know to tread lightly I guess? 

Gorgeous P. ultramurinus btw!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*LOL - Good One*



ametan said:


> lol Well, let's hope it is not yet too old to be given a master. Or else it may be tempted to the dark side.


You can name it Darth Molt - w/ a Pink Lightsaber


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*My New Trio*











And one of a few Fresh MM's around the continent currently...successfully mated Ladies near 3 Oceans now 





Other girl...





Hopefully will have c.b. offspring from 2 separate w.c. Bloodlines...Oh - Monocentropus Lambertoni


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*And Convinced the Mrs. 2 Let Me Trade 4 This Girl*

Sorry So Blurry......





Here is a Clearer One of Low-Land Subfusca Girl:





She was "Friendly" - Don't bother Saying.....I won't B trying Again. She Raced out of Container!  and Peed on Me


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*And Here Is:*

One of my Lg. Parahybanas





She is Gonna Pop, I think  And her many Months ago:





And Another LP.......Waiting on what a 9" F will look like in person, After Molting :}


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

Had 2 sell this Suntiger  She was interesting Display T





Also parted w/ this Beautiful 3" male rescently.....





One of my most enjoyable T's 2 watch move around - P. Regalis


----------



## crawltech (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice regalis!.....love the bamboo hide!


----------



## ¥AMEON (Mar 20, 2010)

*[¥] Very nice pictures there [¥]*

Amazing shot's *Sharpfang*

And that *Low-Land Subfusca Girl* is a beauty!


____________________________*[SideNote]*:
Also wondered if you got my Reply to
your request there ?

Not sure what happened to the 
messages i tryed to send.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*Yes.....I would GREATLY appreciate*

You Drawing for me Pink-Toes in forests.....tan background Paper, like others.
{commisioned w/ CASH - your currency}
You are an EXCELLENT artist! TY :clap: - Jason


----------



## ¥AMEON (Mar 20, 2010)

*[¥] ^^ [¥]*

Why thanks there ^^ i try my worst , he he.

That Tan paper is actually white paper turning 
out tan due to photo of it taken by camera l.o.l
___________________________________
So i recon you want an Ink Drawing of it.
I'll do some sketching and put up some idea/s
for a final piece as soon as can be done.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 20, 2010)

i needa subfusca, nice lady!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*Heck Guys*

I have 2....and want another!!  She needs some Bulking-Up :}



¥AMEON said:


> Amazing shot's *Sharpfang*
> 
> And that *Low-Land Subfusca Girl* is a beauty!


Thanx! Amanda snapped them.....While I wondered about biting through Shirt ferocity  



seanbond said:


> i needa subfusca, nice lady!


Thank Goodness she is *Nice*...Was on my hand for Awhile...then peed


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*Geniculata Pics - Can't find Mating One, somewhere*






One of the Coolest Terrestrial Species!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*Orange Ya Gonna Say High*






This is Sunkist.....Purty.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*And 2 of my MOST favorite Pics I've taken so Far*

The Fountain-Of-Youth Pics:










Thanx for Looking  - Jason


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 20, 2010)

that is some GORGEOUS coloring... god i love obts


----------



## Redneck (Mar 21, 2010)

Jason that  low-land subfusca girl is GORGEOUS!! I am in awe!! I need to get me a couple of them!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanx Guys!*



HokiePokie727 said:


> that is some GORGEOUS coloring... god i love obts


They mated Last Night :clap: Was Awesome......He even "fanged" her a little afterwards....I thought was, So strange :? He likes it rough - LOL :evil:



Redneck said:


> Jason that  low-land subfusca girl is GORGEOUS!! I am in awe!! I need to get me a couple of them!


As I said to other comments about her also......I have 2 girls....and still FEEL, that I need 2 more - LOL - So purty  - JJ


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 22, 2010)

*Red Concepcion Rose Hair*

From region w/ rescent Earthquake epicenter:







And my missing in action MM G. Acteon:





Thanx for Viewing - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 23, 2010)

*King Baboon*






Hope You Like Him Drayton! He does NOT like Me  - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 23, 2010)

*And my NEW 4 Ft. Set-Up!*

Soon to be an "Iquitos Region" Pamphobeteus Sp. communal tank...





Inspired by: "A. Complex" AB member - Thanx for the Idea Bud


----------



## ametan (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow. Good luck on the communal. I've heard it can be quite tricky and a bit of a risk.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nice spiders!*

Jason, The ultram and subfusca are just plain sick! I reckon I've got about another year to go before my genic will be breedable size. Keep the pics coming.

Terry


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 23, 2010)

*Thanx Terry!*



Terry D said:


> Jason, The ultram and subfusca are just plain sick! I reckon I've got about another year to go before my genic will be breedable size. Keep the pics coming.
> 
> Terry


Everyone likes the Subfusca......I think their popularity is RISING, as Hobbyists

notice, that most of them are on the mild end of aggresiveness.....4 a Pokie.

Genics are one of the VERY best terrestrials to work with. Very rewarding,

and fun to Feed  - Jason


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 23, 2010)

great job bro!


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice setups man!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 25, 2010)

*Thanx Guys.....*



Cowin8579 said:


> great job bro!


More Hobbyists are attempting Communal Set-ups......Gonna be interesting results.



seanbond said:


> nice setups man!


Appreciate it - I put Isopods in it Yesterday {30}. Tarantulas, later Today :razz: - Jason


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pictures, Jason. Your enclosures are great - I really like the drinking pictures.

Cass


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 26, 2010)

That's a nice looking setup for the pampho's.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 26, 2010)

*I can see you really care for your T's*

Just went through your pics... those shot's where very clear... love the mating pic's... and i enjoyed the pokies... sweet collection very diverse:clap::worship:.... 


Peace
Armando


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 26, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's a nice looking setup for the pampho's.


I hope they like it......The Isopods do  I need to add hides, vines, and "Mayan" theme 2 complete.
Thanx - from one Jason 2 Another 



Mack&Cass said:


> Great pictures, Jason. Your enclosures are great - I really like the drinking pictures.
> 
> Cass


That is "Consualla" @ the "Fountain-Of-Youth".
I have alot of Sterilite tubs too, but going a Naturalistic direction as I consolidate collection, for better personal enjoyment {T's enjoyment too!}
I traded & SOLD almost ALL of my Reptiles - For T's  {Empty cages}
I have some other, really great "drinking" Pix....w/ me and Buddies :barf:
Those would Not be so Pretty though  LOL
I wanna see your A. Suina grow up, by-the-way......Don't ever part w/ it! 
TY Cass & Mack


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 26, 2010)

*More Pix of Pokies*






Regalis & Subfusca Girls





GL w/ the Pokies Everyone! - Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 11, 2010)

*More Pix*

Genic Eggs:





Most perished....even after hatching, due to 3 power failures....
I shoulda let mommy stay w/ them, the whole Way 





This Fasciculata will be bred later 2Day  MM from "Rindy" doin' well 





So Cali Butterfly 
Pix from last T-society meeting, in Concord, Cali.





Platty-Cake-Platty-Cake!





Next meeting is Upcoming Saturday April 17th, same bat time, same bat-ch.
C-Ya there 
- Jason


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 11, 2010)

*This is "Pantera"*

She adjusted well, to new Environment.





Re-Spect, Walk.....R U Talkin' 2 me......are you talkin' 2 Me!? LOL 
Good Day All - Jason


----------



## Redneck (Apr 11, 2010)

Great shots bubba! Sorry to hear about the genic eggs..


----------



## Fred (Apr 11, 2010)

The guy with the camera has a priceless expression haha

Great pictures!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 11, 2010)

awsome set of pics dude!


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 11, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> The Fountain-Of-Youth Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just love this side of view, looks so real and natural. I think i`ll make a setup just like this one for my LP`s.
And btw your subfusca is stunning!
Great work man, keep it up

-Alex


----------



## Hobo (Apr 11, 2010)

>


"So how do you want your spider?"
"Sunny side up please!"

Great shots Jason!


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 11, 2010)

But look at that guy with the hat in the back ..he`s like "What in the name of God are those things right there?!!"


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice pics bro!! the P cancerides mating pic was cool... 
also that group pic looked like they were perv's, hobo...lol watching the T's get it on... lol.... great pic Jason!!! ... now give me more ENABLER!!!!

peace 
Armando


----------



## Teal (Apr 12, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> GL w/ the Pokies Everyone! - Jason


*

Oh. My. Gawd. That abdomen! Is that normal colouring? Because that is by far, one of the coolest things I have ever seen.

*


----------



## ametan (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry about the genic eggs, mang. 

Love the name Pantera for a T. Never realized what a perfect song that is for a tarantula. "Can't you see I'm easily bothered by persistence?" :worship:

So who's who in that gathering pic?


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 12, 2010)

*What A *Nice* welcoming This Morning guys*



Redneck said:


> Great shots bubba! Sorry to hear about the genic eggs..


One Made it!  I am Grateful...



crawltech said:


> awsome set of pics dude!


TY Green One :worship:



shakw0n said:


> I just love this side of view, looks so real and natural. I think i`ll make a setup just like this one for my LP`s.
> And btw your subfusca is stunning!
> Great work man, keep it up
> 
> -Alex


Every1 likes the Subfusca....my buddy thinx it's a "high-lander", but, there can Only B 1 , I'd Luv 2 find a Legal way 2 ship you a baby, when avail.
LP's are so affordable in America, @ small sizes.



Hobo said:


> "So how do you want your spider?"
> "Sunny side up please!"
> 
> Great shots Jason!


ROTFL  Last Night.....My Pen-Male "Chicken" spider was "Scrambled"! {pouty-face}
Everybody......This is one of my favorite AB members.....the friendly Hobo.....Put the Bottle down  



shakw0n said:


> But look at that guy with the hat in the back ..he`s like "What in the name of God are those things right there?!!"


He said somethin' very similar 2 that! LOL 



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Nice pics bro!! the P cancerides mating pic was cool...
> also that group pic looked like they were perv's, hobo...lol watching the T's get it on... lol.... great pic Jason!!! ... now give me more ENABLER!!!!
> 
> peace
> Armando


I have an Arrangement for Balfouri shipment 2 go 2 Danielle Lalonde, this Spring/Summer  We will figure something exciting, 4 U, Hobo, & Mack&Cass.
I could ship other T's w/.



Teal said:


> *
> 
> Oh. My. Gawd. That abdomen! Is that normal colouring? Because that is by far, one of the coolest things I have ever seen.
> 
> *


I Know! Cool the same way those Black Metallicas are....Although I am glad mines BLUE  My 4" LL just molted......and she has same DARK pattern.....skinny butt though. Those 10 crix in 1 ball, otta do it! :} 



ametan said:


> Sorry about the genic eggs, mang.
> 
> Love the name Pantera for a T. Never realized what a perfect song that is for a tarantula. "Can't you see I'm easily bothered by persistence?" :worship:
> 
> So who's who in that gathering pic?


I really Like U  So...."U take This Love, Love, Love.....U take this Luv, luv, luv............U take This LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!" 
The pix @ T-meeting are Staff, I am the eyes for the veiwer.....I will take one of me, this weekends meeting :razz:



Fred said:


> The guy with the camera has a priceless expression haha
> 
> Great pictures!


Thanx Bud  Lg. LP:          $150
..................Md. Metallica: $700
Good coversation on AB: PRICELESS!


----------



## sharpfang (May 31, 2010)

*Plattyoma just Molted 7 days ago.....*

Beautiful! Dont Ya think ?










And a Balfouri MM 3 weeks ago....










successful mating of GBB's - *Whew!* 





And lastly....About a 1/5th of the Nhando Chromatus 1st Instar ~ 1600+ None infertile, or dying :razz:





Thanx 4 Viewing.....Been awhile - Jason 

Leah & Jake: U guys are Great....Thanx for the Compliments.....I don't dare 2 pretend 2 be in the same League W/ KTBG, James, Kelly, Ana, Chris, Jon, etc. But I lead the Minor leagues in Homeruns = That's good enough 4 me, 2 just play ball {wink-wink}.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 31, 2010)

Loving the pic of the chromatus slings!


----------



## ametan (May 31, 2010)

That platyomma just looks so unreal. Everytime I see pics like that I have to remind myself, "No Leah, it's not photoshopped." 

And babies, babies, babies. Are you going for an honorary degree in T obstetrics or will there soon be a Jason the bug guy?


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 10, 2010)

*New Stuff 2 Drool On!*

Arrived Yesterday & Today :razz:





And another of my New GBB MM:





And I'll let you guys Guess....On the Dark Phase Female:










I am Sooooooooo Happy :razz: - Jason


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice dark phase P.metallica!!!


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 10, 2010)

*Good Guess!*

Guess it was an Easy one, huh?  You *Win* a FREE baby, if she ever has two or more  The GBB I have named "Becks"......I will give "Heinekin" another date Night 

Someone told me they are reffered to as "Midnight" phase, either way, That is her Name now.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 10, 2010)

Great pics!

That P. met dark form is a beaut!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 10, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Guess it was an Easy one, huh?  You *Win* a FREE baby, if she ever has two or more  The GBB I have named "Becks"......I will give "Heinekin" another date Night
> 
> Someone told me they are reffered to as "Midnight" phase, either way, That is her Name now.


Do you have a MM for her? I wonder what percentage of the potential offspring will come out as dark phase?


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 10, 2010)

*What is the Darkest Metallica Song ? Unforgivin' ?*



J.huff23 said:


> Do you have a MM for her? I wonder what percentage of the potential offspring will come out as dark phase?


That is a Great Q: I'd have to raise them ALL up to know for Sure.....And am Actually planning on doing just that.....W/ upcoming Versi sack....But, w/ them, it is to do Research on Sexing and Temps....Won't ever happen, UNLESS Hobbyists start to be Patient....That's why I bought a Versi sack this week.....To have them avail. and Not need to sell/trade mine, from 1st Versi babies I produced Ever...which will happen any Day :razz:



J.huff23 said:


> Nice dark phase P.metallica!!!





Warren Bautista said:


> Great pics!
> 
> That P. met dark form is a beaut!


Appreciate it Guys - She is somethin' else! :razz: I do have some males, 1 MM, but sm.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you going to breed them since you have a MM? Those would make for some sweet pics!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovely addition... now your really pushing it... lol im crossing my fingers... you know for what...


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 11, 2010)

*I did Not come this Far.....Re-Entering the T-Hobby, w/ out some big Help*

You'll Both get some from Me 



J.huff23 said:


> Are you going to breed them since you have a MM? Those would make for some sweet pics!!


Yes, Not trying to Brag -or- Boast......I am just very proud and pleased.
Thing is guys......My males are Typical Neon Blue {Which I preffer}, Many breeders right now....Are looking  HARD for "Dark Phase" MM's.
I do Not have a Complex over it - I preffer the Blues like Jimi Hedrix 



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Lovely addition... now your really pushing it... lol im crossing my fingers... you know for what...


Just take good care of that Robustum, to give yourself a chance @ porno 2.
By then.......I'll have a "pipe-line"  built to Canada, "hey der....Is that for oil, dat pipe, hey?" Reply 2 Mountie: "Nope, I am just tryin' 2 syphon some Beer, hey"  "Oh, and these are just "Green Phase" Maple Leafs.....here, try Some, they're Sweet!"


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well best of luck to you! Hopefully you will be able to get pics of the pairing. I wouldnt mind seeing some more pics of the dark phase female


----------



## YeloNeck (Oct 9, 2011)

I love Poecilotheria genus and yours are awesome !


----------

